# Information required for trawler Blue Crusader



## Deep Baloo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi there everybody, does anyone have any info or stories regarding the trawler Blue Crusader lost off Orkney in 1965.
Special interest would be friends and family members of the crew.
If you could PM me or even better email me on deepbaloo at hotmail dot co dot uk (sorry about the cryptic email address it just stops scammers)
again thanks in advance
Baloo


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Deep Baloo said:


> (sorry about the cryptic email address it just stops scammers)
> 
> Baloo


Not anymore it doesn`t, anybody viewing can see it, member or not.


----------



## Deep Baloo (Aug 21, 2010)

No anyone can view it, but it stops programs scanning through forums and automatically harvesting email addresses.
Cheers Baloo


----------



## Karen Hughson (Aug 22, 2010)

Deep Baloo said:


> Hi there everybody, does anyone have any info or stories regarding the trawler Blue Crusader lost off Orkney in 1965.
> Special interest would be friends and family members of the crew.
> If you could PM me or even better email me on deepbaloo at hotmail dot co dot uk (sorry about the cryptic email address it just stops scammers)
> again thanks in advance
> Baloo


My Uncle was lost on the Blue Crusader....what is your interest in the Blue Crusader...are you aware that they have discovered what they think is the wreckage of the boat, off Orkney, after 45 years. If you want to pm me its [email protected]


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably following the recent finding of what may be her wreck, today's Press & Journal (Aberdeen Newspaper) has an article about the sinking of Blue Crusader. See http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1892526


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

.. and for good measure, BBC Scotland also ran a story, on 31st August:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-11133760


----------

